# An Antinomian Hymn - Thomas Edwards



## Reformed Covenanter (May 30, 2008)

In his work Gangrena (second book), the Presbyterian Puritan highlights a hymn that Antinomians were singning instead of David's Pslams; what does this tell us about Presbyterian worship if Edwards condemned others for singing something instead of David's psalms?


*A HYMN which some of the Antinomians do sing at their meetings instead of DAVID'S Psalms.*


THe newes is good, Christ shed, his bloud, 
our peace is made in Heaven; 
And now he is gone up to his Throne, 
all power to him is given. 


12 
2

Our glory is great, we are compleat 
in Gods great love we stand, 
We are on high exalted by 
Christs victorious hand. 


3

We once neer lost, to hell did post, 
but God in mercy found us, 
And now he hath taught us his path, 
and with his mercy crown'd us. 


4

Shall sin or hell Gods people quell, 
or ever keep them under? 
No, Christ hath died, sin purifide 
and hell bands rent in sunder. 


5

The bloud of Christ our great High Priest, 
which once for us was shed, 
Hath purg'd the blot, and cleans'd the spot 
wherewith we were besmear'd. 


6

A glorious thing, a wonder strong 
that sin should not defile, 
And those are all to Christ more dear 
that once did seem so vile. 


7

All sin we finde is out of minde, 
the Saints are made divine 
First in the love of God above 
in glory they do shine. 


8

None are so dear, nor yet so near, 
with God they are made one, 
Who now doth see them sure to be 
as is his only Sonne. 


9

Christ is our guide, we cannot slide, 
nor never fall away; 
Our state is sure, and must endure 
though all things else decay. 


10

Then let's be bold, our heads uphold, 
the time is drawing nigh 
When we shall raign, and eke remain 
with God eternally. 


13 
11

Let all base fears, and needlesse cares 
out of our souls remove, 
With speed let's fly to God on high 
and dwell with him above. Amen, Amen.


----------



## moral necessity (May 30, 2008)

Do you know which verses they had the most problems with, that were viewed as reflecting antinomian thinking?


----------



## MW (May 30, 2008)

moral necessity said:


> Do you know which verses they had the most problems with, that were viewed as reflecting antinomian thinking?



All sin we finde is out of minde, 
the Saints are made divine 
First in the love of God above 
in glory they do shine. 

A distinctive of Antinomian teaching is that God sees no sin in the saints. The reformed taught that indwelling sin was a continuing presence which saints were obliged to mortify, as clearly taught in the Old and New Testament Scriptures.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 31, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> moral necessity said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know which verses they had the most problems with, that were viewed as reflecting antinomian thinking?
> ...



That is quite correct; though I got the impression that Thomas Edwards' main problem with it was that it was being sung in place of the Psalms of David.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2008)

I believe Edwards makes this point against those who prefer hymns, instead of psalms, "of their own making," elsewhere in _Gangraena_, Part I, p. 45.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 1, 2008)

The text of _Gangraena_, Books I and II, is available online here:

Internet Archive: Details: The first and second part of Gangraena, or, A catalogue and discovery of many of the errors, heresies, blasphemies and pernicious practices of the sectaries of this time, vented and acted in England in these four last years

http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/puritan-thomas-edwards-27215/
http://www.puritanboard.com/f29/gangraena-thomas-edwards-23014/


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for reviving this thread Andrew. Very enlightening.


----------

